# Halloween 2010 @ Walgreens



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0610.jpg

I picked up this one for $30 yesterday


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0610.jpg
> 
> I picked up this one for $30 yesterday


I got the sameone last year for 20 bucks. I think if you wait a few weeks they start marking things down. Oh and they do alot of buy one get one free.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Walgreen's. I just went to Rite Aid yesterday and it was so sad.

Did you see the Jack in the Box there this year???


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

wow nice photo coverage... thanks ! going to check ours out today....but don't see anything I am dying to get my hands on ! lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*flail* Vampire and Bat PEZ dispensers!! I should probably be more excited about other things in the photos, but...I can't help it. I have to have every PEZ known to man, too. Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Either it's early or my WG's has crapped out of halloween. They pulled this last year too, where they moved all the stuff to an isle in the back, not nearly the size of the double isle in the middle of the store. Two years ago they were practically Spirt in their amounts and offerings. When the stuff didn't move, I think they bailed out of anything too extensive. Now it's a very small amount of stuff. And that tombstone pack they have is terrible. Very smallstones for the money. The most they had was a bunch of large tombstones, two for ten bucks. But the stones are all the same. Not likely I'd have a graveyard of identicle stones! Shame, and I don't get the feeling much more will be brought out.

Another store that has backed way down on their stuff? My Stop and Shop grocery store. I used to be able to get some really different stuff there. No more.

Dan


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ebay peeps have been listing that inflatable cat for $100 or more, its very big. If he didnt have such a cheesy face I would have considered him. Let people walk under him into garage ya know? 

I want the reaper candy bowl guardian, hes hilarious. 

Looking at the 12ft hanging reaper made me think of the ones I got a few years ago from Walgreens. I got 2 for $7 each after Halloween. I have one hanging in the garage but I dont know where the other one went, they should be together. Havent seen him since the move. ...now Im worried so am going to look for him :/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have one Picture of the pumpkin that i brought a few days ago in my 2010 Halloween album


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

aww those foam skulls for $7.99. i wanna go check my local WG now!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

After hearing about the Jason and Freddy related items at Walgreens, I had to make a trip. I bought the "shrunken head" versions of both Freddy and Jason for a very reasonable $4 apiece. I also bought the 6 ft tall hanging versions of each one. 

The door covers were very cool, but $10 a pop was a bit too steep for me.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I haven't checked out WG out yet but I'm hoping they still have the brown latex hanging bats. They sell them for around 8 bucks, compared to 15 everywhere else.


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 6, 2010)

I too just bought the 6 ft. Freddy and Jason. Both look pretty cool, I just wish Freddy came with his signature hat. I guess I'll just to have to buy one from the costume aisle somewhere.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I got the sameone last year for 20 bucks. I think if you wait a few weeks they start marking things down. Oh and they do alot of buy one get one free.


They only had two, and I had a definite plan for it, so I (gasp) gave em there price. They don't have everything out at mine, but I'll keep checking there, because I've gotten some good deals in the past there too


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Walgreens!! Thanks for the great pics! Mine has only the top shelf out still. I might have to get everything in that aisle - it all looks great! Walgreens offers very affordable Halloween stuff!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Walgreens always is true to the halloween fans! They have many items that are affordable to all budgets and easy on haunters pockets! I can't complain at all as this is originally a drug store... LOL!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I want the reaper candy bowl guardian said:


> I thought he was neat too...love the way he looks like he is trying to bite you! The little kids will freak


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm gonna try to see if my local Walgreens has reaper candy bowl today...I missed out on him and few other items last year waiting for the price to drop! Also, it appears that at least one Spirit store by my house is open, so checking that out, as well.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> After hearing about the Jason and Freddy related items at Walgreens, I had to make a trip. I bought the "shrunken head" versions of both Freddy and Jason for a very reasonable $4 apiece. I also bought the 6 ft tall hanging versions of each one.
> 
> The door covers were very cool, but $10 a pop was a bit too steep for me.


I think I want the Freddy "shruken head". It's in this picture.
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0613.jpg

I don't see a lot of animatronics though. Bummer to me.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

The fencing in the above pic W/4.99 is at dollar tree. I bought several pieces of it there.

Our Walgreens finally stocked some of the stuff. I want to get a couple of the grave breakers for $10 I think they are a pretty good buy. I may a few of the larger tombstones since they are 2/$10. I would like to have one of the 12 ft reaper like guys but I don't really know where I'd use him. I thought there prices were pretty reasonable.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some pictures of things that I scored after last Halloween in early November (Nov 10th, I believe) from Walgreens. They were all 75% off. I got about 11 tombstones...the large skeleton heads that light up red that they have this year..Spider Victim, Gemmy Lighted Skeletons that blink LED lights in time to the Exorcist theme, purple and orange string lights, Skeleton lights, Trick or Treat Pails, Sticker and tattoo books, pencils, puzzles, mini candy buckets, two hanging pirate skeletons, butcher sign with blood gauze, haunted realty sign (sold for $30.00 bucks, I believe last year at Michaels,) two Gemmy light up ghouls, Gemmy resin Gargoyle, LED candle, Three hanging bats with light up eyes, and Spider Webbing. I dont think I paid more that $50.00 for it all  I love WALGREENS!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought one of the 12 foot reaper guys last year on the day after. I have no idea if I will even use him. But, I couldnt pass up such a bargain. I bought the one they had hanging up in the store so I don't have a box or container.


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow! You got some great stuff. I'm suprised Walgreen's had so much stuff 10 days after Halloween. Good find.

I hit up Target on Nov. 2 and got a gargoyle usually $50 at half price.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know, I was also surprised about what was left. I think many people dont really think about going to Walgreens for their Halloween Decor....I know I didnt until a few years ago. They have really stepped up their offerings. Maybe we should keep it a secret...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still waiting for my WG to put things out...hurry, please...Im antsy!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

The Walgreens by me has some of the stuff in it already. All the summer stuff is all on clearance, but I plan on going there this weekend!  Hopefully it'll be set up by then. Thanks for sharing the photos with us!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

WEnt back in our WG today and they are still missing a section in the Halloween isle, it still has school supplies. But I did take the hub's in an make a buying plan for when he gets paid. LOL Some of the things are such a good deal, or at least i think they are.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*First Walgreen Halloween Mdse Ads!! Week 9/19-9/25*

Got our weekend edition of our local paper and saw that the Halloween Ads have finally started. Walgreens was the only one I saw that had any real amount of halloween items listed (nothing yet for Target for example). 

Of particular interest in this week's coming ad (week starts Sunday BTW), is the sale on those great realistic skulls that people have loved. Reg. 5.99, on sale 2/$10. Given that I only saw 3-4 skulls in my local store I sure hope they have boxes of them in the back to allow multiple people the opportunity to buy the skulls at the sale price!

Some other items aside from candy worth mentioning would be the 30% off on costumes, Buy one @ 9.99, get one off at 50% on some of the decorations like 5 ft spiders, flying ghost, door covers. tombstones (2/$10, 3/$10), the animated cat and bat were shown at $20 (which is their reg. price BTW).

If you don't get the paper, here's a link, click on the Weekly Ad. I'm not sure when they post the upcoming week's ad online but it wasn't there as of this posting.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My Walgreen's is pretty well stocked.
I bought the Jane-in-the-Box the other night.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I am going to check them out as well as probably Big Lots and Party City today to see if I can find a cheap skull.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw that cat on ebay for $300.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It's official. My Walgreens absolutely stinks this year. We have the skull that comes out of the wall plaque, cool enough. We have skulls. Awesome! We have...junk, other than that. Oh well, I guess it just won't be my #1 go-to place this year. Next year, I will give them another chance.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

My Walgreens sucked also. I went to 3 of them actually and all of them had crap basically.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

MizLiz said:


> I love Walgreen's. I just went to Rite Aid yesterday and it was so sad.
> 
> Did you see the Jack in the Box there this year???


YES!!!!!

I just could not pass it up anymore and I bought it tonight!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree that walgreens had better items in past years but stinks this year! I did find some potion bottles there last night. They had a candy eyeball and finger stuffed inside of them with red or green candy liquid for $1.99. 

So I bet this will be my only walgreens purchase this year.....


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

i got me some halloween silly bands from walgreens today, i will edit this post with pictures asap =)











I got the skull there also =) for .99, and the bracelets came with two of each one for 1.99 i love them


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

murtisha said:


> I saw that cat on ebay for $300.


You've got to be kidding me. I've been trying to decide if the motors in those things are strong enough to power a FCG because if they are, i can pull the motor for me and give the lighted cat to somebody who does 'cute'.


----------

